# Water ingress Puegeot PVC



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello all,

Took delivery of new A/C Tempo on a Peugeot LWB Boxer 3 weeks ago and find that the side sliding door does not seal properly and allows rain water to seep between the rubber seal and the inside door panel at the top. This saturates the internal door trim. When the door is opened I have to have a cloth handy to mop up even more water that somehow has not drained away. It appears that the water puddles between the inside of the door at the top and the rubber seal and in seeps in.
I am awaiting a date for the dealer to correct the problem and I wonder if this is a one off or is this a common problem.

Colin


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a small issue of water dripping into the van when the door is opened after it has been raining. Definately not enough to "saturate" the door lining.
If the door is closed, we've not noticed any "ingress".

Does yours only leak after opening? If so, not sure what the dealer can do to solve it.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Leaking Side door*

We had a similar issue with the previous version of the Sevel Van, Murvi conversion, where the door seemed to be out of alignment, and nothing the local body shop could do, fixed the draught or occasional leak.

You will appreciate that the van has an extremely large door, and consequently any distortion will mean a good fit is impossible, Suggest that you demand your Peugeot dealer checks the fit of the door, and if possible gets a specialist body shop on to the problem. In my experience, if the dealer can't do it themselves, they leave it.

Smick


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

The water ingress happens even if the door is closed and once the door is opened you can see loads of water on the top door metalwork. I can't see any way that the rain water is supposed to drain away and depending upon the amount of water puddled seepage into the van is inevetible. I was hoping the Peugeot might have redesigned the rubber seal to prevent this happening in the mean tiome I will have to wait for the dealer to have a look at it.

Regards
Colin


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I know that this is not an answer, but has the Tempo got a gutter above the door? The Twin has and this does prevent water from the roof cascading over the door.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Rowley,

The side door does not have a gutter strip as does the back rear double doors. The door at the top is slightly recessed back from the main side panelling so the wind blows the rain or any water from the roof into this recess and hence the problem.

Colin


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Colin, Fiamma sell what they call a drip stop mini gutter. It is not cheap but if you do a search it will give you an idea whether it might help your situation.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Rowley,

Thanks for your post- I have had a look at the Fiamma site and the drip stop mini gutter looks as though it would have done the business but unfortunately on the Peugeot the mounting of the Outdoor LED strip lighting leaves insufficient room to mount the gutter strip. Has anyone any other ideas, if not I will have to wait and hope that the dealer can resolve the problem by adjustment of the door.

Best regards
Colin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi if you go to your local upvc wind makers they will have either plastic quadrant or a upvc drip strip (about 20 mm sq) this can be stuck just above the door throwing the water away from the gap
terry


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

betsy,
I had the same problem, now solved with EZE-RV Gutter System, comes in colours cream,black, grey and white. See attached.
viator


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Viator, 

Thanks for the info with the photo - the EZE-RV Gutter system looks very much like the Fiamma solution. I have had to rethink and if the dealer cannot resolve the problem then I will affix the system on the sloping bodywork above when you have fitted yours. The outside strip light gets in the way of where you have fitted yours. It looks like a good job and an acceptable solution.
Thanks again

Colin


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

betsy,
You have a pm.
viator


----------

